# Moving from India



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello Seniors,

I am ICT skilled professional. I am planning on migrating to Netherlands. Which visa will enable me to go to Netherlands and find a job and settle. What is the visa I shall apply for..? Where can I get the info. 

Please guide me on this.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

First find a job with a sponsor then you can stay in the Netherlands. As you are not and EU citizen your not free to work in the Netherlands without proper work visa. If you want to start your own business and work from holland please check the English page of the IND and look for non-EU citizens or start The case storing in that site (https://ind.nl/en). If you have more details questions let me know.


----------



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for ur support..


----------

